# gouramis and shrimp?



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 30 gallon tank with two pearl gouramis and a paradish fish. Would I be able to put Amanos in with them? The tank has a desperate need for algae eating.

-Adam


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

There is a good chance they will get eaten. If your tank is heavily planted that will help to some extent.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Are both type of fish problems, or only one?

-Adam


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Both might be problematic.

-Pedro


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

if you could get fairly large older amanos, that would make the chances of survival a little higher


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

use snails instead. red ramshorns or nerites


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I have had both Pearl and Paradise fish in a 55 gallon with a lot of shrimp and have never had a problem at all with them harming the shrimp. As long as you are feeding the fish well they will be so used to the food that they wont even contemplate eating the shrimp.

Give it a shot, I don't see any harm in it at all.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Will snails mess up an HC bed? 

-Adam


----------



## Mr G (May 3, 2006)

I have lots of Amano shrimp in my 130Ltr tank with 3 Dwarf Gourami's and not really seen any problems ..... I've actually seen a shrimp fight a Gourami for an algae tab !

The only time I saw the Gourami show an 'unhealthy' interest in any of the shrimp was recently when some of my shrimp have been breeding and the females were carrying eggs, otherwise all fine.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

It sounds like there have been two different experiences with this subject. If you do try it you have to hope for the best but it will be a gamble, probably depends on the temperment of you fish at any given time.


----------

